# Tandoori Beer Keg



## smokin monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

*Tandoori Beer Keg*

Not a smoker but a build anyway.

Job down at my local brewery and managed to get hold of a Stainless Steel Beer Keg, thanks John Tower Brewery!

Whipped the top off using one of my new toys, Plama Cutter













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 15, 2015






Cut air hole two inch up from the bottom












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 15, 2015






1 1/2 in lenght round stainless steel to form air channel. Held in position to tack weld.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 15, 2015






Tack welded to the inside.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 15, 2015






Used the cut out for the air hole hole to blank the filling hole












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 15, 2015






Have filled the bottom with 2 inch of 5 parts Vermiculit  to 1 part cement and the sides 1 1/2 inch of same mixture.

Drying out at the moment. More pics to follow.

Smokin Monkey[emoji]133660013031[/emoji]

Back to The Smokin Monkey Cook Book http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253497/the-smokin-monkey-cook-book


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm confused what you're building....but I'm watching!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 15, 2015)

Are you building a Bubba Keg? I wish I could get my hands on a good keg. I want to do a bit of home distilling.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> I'm confused what you're building....but I'm watching!



It's an Indian Charcol Oven.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 15, 2015






Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 15, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Are you building a Bubba Keg? I wish I could get my hands on a good keg. I want to do a bit of home distilling.


timberjet, check your pm's


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 15, 2015)

Very cool. Seems like a relatively simple build.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 15, 2015)

You should check out chef willy's posts he put a rotissere on top of that same kind of setup for chicken. Could be another use for that neat cooker.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

timberjet said:


> You should check out chef willy's posts he put a rotissere on top of that same kind of setup for chicken. Could be another use for that neat cooker.



Was just checking Chef Williy's post.

It's the same but I am insulating mine!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160926/rotisserie-chicken-on-the-bubba-keg-cooker

Smokin Monkey


----------

